# Astrex (UK) background



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Heya, just wondering if anyone knows the following:
-Where Astrex came from
-When it first came about
-Who had the first one

As much info about their background as possible please


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Well it was standardised in 1936 according to the NMC Rules & Standards, by A Tuck. No clues as to where it came from though. Possibly a question to send to the holder of the NMC archive?


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

The Astrex occured as a spontaneous mutation in the breeding stock of Mr Tuck, he was reported to own the largest m ousery in the world at the time. The astrex gene has been confirmed by Cambridge university as the gene known as Rex by geneticists. I have more or less copied this for you Megs from Tony's book, there is more including argument over wheather or not the gene is fully viable, however tony states that there is little difference in mice carrying one or two doses of this dominant gene, and in his experience the gene is fully viable. You know all that anyway as you breed them. I was most impressed by that Argente one you showed me at Swindon. Dont tell anyone but i nearly went awwwwwwwwwww ! it was lovely !!
P.S I think that answers all three of your questions .


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

i have tonys book if you want to borrow it for a while?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a picture of one in a book from 1950.Yours that I viewed on Saturday are far superior.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

george said:


> i have tonys book if you want to borrow it for a while?


 Yes please! 



SarahC said:


> I have a picture of one in a book from 1950.Yours that I viewed on Saturday are far superior.


Thank you  I was afraid that they would be frowned apon, as I know that they can be bred better, and didn't know if they were decent or not.



I'll be back. said:


> tony states that there is little difference in mice carrying one or two doses of this dominant gene, and in his experience the gene is fully viable. You know all that anyway as you breed them. I was most impressed by that Argente one you showed me at Swindon. Dont tell anyone but i nearly went awwwwwwwwwww ! it was lovely !!


Yes I have noticed a visual difference in homozygous and heterozygous, homozygous has a far curlier coat, but their curls can turn into frizz, which makes it look like the curls are dropping earlier. More breeding should help me understand what's best for showing. And thank you haha, I like them in Argente, it gives the curls such depth.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

cool, ill pop it in the post on wednesday  its an interesting read.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Meg I sent you an email regarding something we discussed at Swindon... I think you'll be pleased


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

That Argente Astrex was fabulous, it was basically a pale blue mouse with yellow tips to the hair, the blue undercolour of the Argente being fully exposed by the curly coat, capped off with the pale fawn. These are gonna Take off, and I like the Abbys too. I saw some of Nick Baxters of Southampton years ago, but the photos of Saras look very much better mice. You two need to plan which shows you are going to in the future, and well in advance approach the show secretaries for an unstandardised class. This will get them mentioned in show reports, and you will start to get enquiries for stock from new members. You will be surprised at the numbers of fanciers that keep an eye on the mouse fancy, from cavies to rabbits etc. I know some who will come across when we have the coated varieties to satisfy them. I feel the Fancy will be complete with these breeds.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought they were great,no something to be frowned on.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I thought they were nice too - you should have entered them in the show, Meg! Next time!


----------

